# does anyone use the Hd 400 to get rid of hum



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi does anyone use, or have experience of the Behringer Hd 400 
(hum destroyer) to get rid of the dreaded hum on the bfd.

I only have a little hum left after removing the ground wire in the xlr input but would like to get rid of the rest without degrading the signal.

I understand the hd400 changes the unbalanced input into balanced but wonder does it need changing back again to unbalanced for the subs which may require two hd400 s.

Any help appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually, I believe people have had better luck by using the Art CleanBox II. It has very good low frequency response, which you want with a subwoofer. The HD400 doesn't publish its specs, so you don't really know how well their transformer extends into the sub range. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi thanks for the quick reply.

Im not sure if we can get those in the uk, but will do a quick google search.

Thanks again, also for the other great info you have written, its very interesting.

Regards steve


----------

